# Where is my whizzer serial number



## Hukah (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi group.
I finally got myself a genuine whizzer, a ‘48 pacemaker.
I spent the week stripping it down (it had already been repainted) and I’ll be damned if I can find a number on it anywhere.
Nothing on the BB.
Nothing on the seat tube or head tube either.
Is it possible this one didn’t have a number?
I can’t see where it may have been, but got worn off.
Any guesses or suggestions?
Thx


----------



## Hukah (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh hell!!
I put a light coat of primer on it last night and just went out to take some pics and found this;
could it be number 12 or are more numbers missing due to the gouges?


----------



## skeezer (Mar 5, 2022)

Won't provide an answer to you question but I bought a NOS '52 Pacemaker frame that had no serial number.

Skeezer


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 5, 2022)

Hukah said:


> Oh hell!!
> I put a light coat of primer on it last night and just went out to take some pics and found this;
> could it be number 12 or are more numbers missing due to the gouges?



Stolen?


----------



## Hukah (Mar 5, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Stolen?



I hope not but that’s always a possibility too.
I bought it here off of the CABE but I’m pretty sure he didn’t steal it. That blue paint over was definitely patina’d to a point I’d guess 30 plus years itself.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow really odd.. looks like it was removed on purpose.. 🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------

